# My Grandparents trundle sewing machine



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

When my grandpartents passed away two items that I always liked a 1890 dry sink and a 1900 trundle sewing machine (foot pedal operated) had my name on the back of em:congrat: YA cause other family members would have only sold off granpa knew I always like them, too late to have him teach me? 
I know my grandfater used it to repair sails on smaller boats and grandma would make clothes, I wanna learn how to use it, I would like to start doing leather work but should start with something easier, can somebody here direct me to a good source on how to sew.....
Ya this biker guy wants to learn to sew if some of my buddies only knew the ribbing I would take, but it will be another skill under my belt. And If i get good at leather work I can sell n make some $$$$$$ for preps or bartering after a SHTF


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Road, Congrats on the sink and sewing machine. Could you post a picture of the machine? Is it in working condition? I will be glad to try and help you out. I learned to sew on a treadle and currently have three, plus several electric models. Sewing leather is a whole 'nuther ballgame. I am starting to sew some leather purses and find it takes additional time and some tricks to do so. 

First, do you know how to use a sewing machine at all? Do you know how to thread the machine, wind a bobbin and change a needle? I am just trying to determine your skill level Did your machine come with additional feet and other accessories? Does it have a manual?

I'm looking forward to hearing more about your machine.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I will try n find a picture of machine , nope all I know how to do is thread a needle to sew a button on shirt?
Thanks


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations! 

Have ya tried........YouTube? 

I've taught myself a lot watching others on YouTube.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I might have to hop on my bike for a RoadTrip :2thumb:

If you are lucky, there will be thread on the bobbin and on the spool (bobbin goes below, spool on the top) and it will be pre-threaded through all the different points. If so, memorize the routing of the two threads as you will need to make sure that the thread always follows the same pathways.

Next, you will have to make note of the tensioners on the machine. Different thread thicknesses require different tensions, some lighter and some heavier. There is a "feel" that you need to get used to in order to make sure that the thread flows properly, not too tight and not too loose.

Heavy thread and heavy needle for heavy material (canvas, jean, etc) and light thread and light needle for light materials (t-shirt cotton, etc). I would probably get a local leather-worker to look at the machine before you try to sew leather with it - it might be too much for the machine.

The treadle is easy - just rock your foot back-n-forth to make the "piston" move which then makes everything else work. You will find a motion that allowes the machine to flow ... 



:goodluck:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got one that grandpa used ta sew harness leather with. Just makes a straight stich, but that'll do fer most sewin anywho.

I wen't ta the local sewin shop. Talked with the lady there an told her I wanted ta learn some basic sewin. She was more en glad ta hear it. Goin this winter an take some classes. She gonna do it one on one cause I ain't to keen on bein showed up by a bunch a girls!

I bought a used electric sewin machine at the goodwill fer 15 bucks. I've played with it some an sorta gettin the hang a it. Like yall said, good skill ta have an I like makin some a my own stuff. I don't tell to many folk that I'm learnin ta sew!

This winter I wanna make some wool shirts an such. Nice ta make canvass haversacks an such as well as equipment bags.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I might have to hop on my bike for a RoadTrip :2thumb:
> 
> If you are lucky, there will be thread on the bobbin and on the spool (bobbin goes below, spool on the top) and it will be pre-threaded through all the different points. If so, memorize the routing of the two threads as you will need to make sure that the thread always follows the same pathways.
> 
> ...


If the machine is still threaded, make pictures so you can refer back to them later. Don't play with the tensions yet. Let's get it threaded first.

To get the hang of the treadle, always take your hand and pull it slightly towards you as you start peadling the treadle. I always treadle with one foot (my left) completely on the machine and the other toe and ball of my foot on the edge of the treadle next to you with the heel resting on the floor. After you have taken the picture of the way the machine is threaded, take the thread out and the bobbin out and treadle for a while to get the hang of it. Then take a piece of notebook paper and reach around behind the needle and raise the presser foot. Slide the paper under the presser foot, reach around and lower the presser foot with the little lever at the back of the machine and start to treadle, pulling the flywheel slightly toward you as you start. The flywheel should always be coming toward you, never backward. This was the first rule I was taught. Now the paper will dull your needle, but you need the practice following the lines. Now take the paper out of the machine properly by lifting the presserfoot lever and take a glass or something round and trace around it on the paper you just used or another piece of paper, put the paper back under the needle, line it up on the line, lower the presser foot and start treadling slowly moving the paper around lightly as you are 'sewing'.

Now you know how to start, stop and follow straight lines. Lesson #1

Get me the name of your machine if you can't upload pictures and if it happens to be a Singer, there will be a model number on a little brass plate. If you don't have a manual, I may be able to find you one.

You Can Do This! I have a male cousin who can sew anything from lined drapes, men's suits and ballerina costumes and he didn't have formal lessons.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got one that grandpa used ta sew harness leather with. Just makes a straight stich, but that'll do fer most sewin anywho.
> 
> I wen't ta the local sewin shop. Talked with the lady there an told her I wanted ta learn some basic sewin. She was more en glad ta hear it. Goin this winter an take some classes. She gonna do it one on one cause I ain't to keen on bein showed up by a bunch a girls!
> 
> ...


Old Coot, I think that it is cool that you want to learn to sew. What kind of treadle do you have? I have three treadles and 4 electrics. (A little overboard, but it just happened) I think men do well with sewing machines, after all they are machines. They need oiling, cleaning and servicing just like other machinery. There are a few men who are rather famous in the quilting world.

My mother taught my brother to cook, clean, and sew. Her idea was that he needed to know how to take care of himself and not depend on a woman to do those things. I mowed the yard, fed the chickens, gathered the eggs, milked the cows, etc in addition to the housework and she always told me to make sure I worked and could support myself and not depend on a man to take care of me.

Old Coot - You Rock!


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

The last pic was for fun only ....lol


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

opps last pic is for fun only lol


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes it is pre threaded I will be taking pics later .. there is even some sewing machine oil....


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

roadrash said:


> Yes it is pre threaded I will be taking pics later .. there is even some sewing machine oil....


Great! Please post the number that is on the little plate on the lower right of the machine and I'll see if there is an online manual.

Is there a belt going around the flywheel at the top going through the case and around the large wheel near the treadle? If not, you will have to find one for it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Most sewin shops should have the belt. The one in our little burg carries one what will work fer 7.50 I beleive.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a similar machine I purchased at a garage sale. If you call go to the current Singer website and give them the model number they can give you all the specifics as to the type of bobbin, belt, etc to use. Mine needed a new belt and I ordered one off the Internet for $9.00. You have a jewel of a machine. Call your local school district and see if they offer home economics classes that cover sewing.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Roadrash,
It looks as if you have an 'Egyptian', from looking at the different decals at this site:
http://www.treadleon.net/oldtreadleonia/university/museum/decals/decals.html

Other tabs on this site are also very useful.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Only date I could find was trade mark date ???? 
Mother in law is a trained seamstress so I guess I will be spending time with the enemy LOL


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

OK, from this website: http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing...l-numbers/singer-l-series-serial-numbers.html it looks as though you have a Singer Model 27-4. 5000 numbers were given to the Montreal plant August 28, 1901, so your machine will be made a little after that date.

Here is another site that will tell you about the Singer 27 series: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singer_Model_27_and_127

I'll dig around more later for a manual.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

thks Lil red hen


----------

